# What song do you turn up the volume to, when you hear the intro?



## Guest (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Most of the albums on my ipod


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This one. 

I've burned through 3 copies of this album on vinyl since it came out in the 70s and I have the CD somewhere but the vinyl is warmer; CD is harsh and hurts the ears.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

if it isn’t Darude Sandstorm it’s this....


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

This one drives the wife crazy. I don't like christmas much, but this one reminds me of being young again, so it gets CRANKED and SUNG by a middle-aged fool who thinks he can do ballet without any formal training.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

adcandour said:


> This one drives the wife crazy. I don't like christmas much, but this one reminds me of being young again, so it gets CRANKED and SUNG by a middle-aged fool who thinks he can do ballet without any formal training.


Christmas in June, that felt pleasant


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Since I've Been Loving You (Led Zeppelin)
When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
Roll Over Beethoven (Mountain)
Persephone (Wishbone Ash)
Lazy (Deep Purple)
Dixie Chicken (Little Feat)
Statesborough Blues (Allman Bros.)
Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Rolling Stones)
Ohio (Neil Young)
Flying Saucer Rock'n'Roll (Link Wray & Robert Gordon)
Aqualung (Jethro Tull)
Heat Wave (Linda Ronstadt)
Summer in The City (Lovin' Spoonful)
Reelin' In The Years (Steely Dan)
Spooky (Atlantic Rhythm Section)
I'd Love To Change The World (Ten Years After)

...and a thousand more.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Deep Purple Lazy / Sweet child in time
Black Sabbath Megalomania / the writ
Rush La Villa Strangiata/ Red Barchetta
Small Faces Itchykoo Park
Focus Hocus Pocus
Steppenwolf Magic Carpet Ride
David Bowie Suffragette City
Boston Foreplay/Longtime
Average White Band Play that funky music
Paul McCartney Band on the Run
Triumph Rock and Roll Machine (especially the solo)


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Rolling Stones)


This. I often stop people talking in my office to tell them they are currently enjoying one of the greatest guitar riffs of all time when this comes on.
They oblige me, but I'm sure they're muttering about me under their breath when they're out of ear shot.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

White Room - Cream


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Rebel Rebel - Bowie
Locomotive Breath - Tull
Tie your mother down - Queen
My woman from Tokyo - DP
Song remains the same - Zep
Stealin'- Uriah Heep
Just a few


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

neldom said:


> This. I often stop people talking in my office to tell them they are currently enjoying one of the greatest guitar riffs of all time when this comes on.



Reminds me of the Eagles episode of Seinfeld. LOL. I always thoughtIn the Mood by Rush sounds pretty close to it. 

I always crank Evil by Cactus but it never comes on the radio.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Round two

Green Manalishi -Peter Greens Fleetwood Mac
Thirty Days in the Hole - Humble Pie
Spirit of Radio -Rush
Ma Belle - ELO
Everlong - Foo Fighters
Time - Pink Floyd. When those clocks come on the headphones after you've been drowsing it's like The Loony Tunes cat hitting the roof after the puppy attacks.

[video]


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Because of the one second whipping voice effect ! lol !


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## steve nb (Dec 5, 2017)

Needle & Spoon - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Ace of Spades (or anything else with the original Motorhead lineup)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Today ..Cinnamon Girl


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Scorpions....Rock You Like A Hurricane

Anything with the King Of Rock n Roll Ronnie James Dio singing

Locomotive Breath Tull

Gary Moore Parisienne Walkways


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Not my favorite song, but the all time best into to listen to on a really good stereo cranked.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Immigrant Song or Whole Lotta Love.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Immigrant Song or Whole Lotta Love.


agreed, doesn't get better than this


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

ouff ... pretty much any
Deep Purple
AC DC
Led Zep
Sabbath
good old classic ...HNG^%$

Or ... when my wife nags me, any music will do !!!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

It's June which makes me think of this classic. Who hasn't blasted this! We used to play it the last five minutes of each school year for the kids through the PA. Report cards handed out, I'd be belting it out in the hallway with them and given' them the fake Alice stink eye on "no more teacher's dirty looks"!

[video]


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Just can't deny a good pop hook.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

One I used to turn up was She Sells Sanctuary, and Holidays in the Sun.

I’m not sure what I would turn up now.

Oh, and Black Mountain Slide because there is just the perfect amount of pause and then WHAM! Communication Breakdown.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2018)

In the car


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2018)

On headphones


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

LanceT said:


> Just can't deny a good pop hook.



Ok, that’s crazy!!!! I can’t even recall the last time I would have seen that video. 80’s??? Dunno?! But the second I saw that image the signature keyboard riff started playing in my head. Crazy what is hiding in the recesses of our minds. 

And I don’t even like that song. But I can agree that it’s catchy.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Classical Gas - Mason Williams
The Nazz are Blue - Yardbirds


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

ELP sparked this connection for me.

[video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Stranglehold is classic and fits this thread (lovin'it btw)to a tee but I remember crankin'this on the cassette deck driving home from class. Adrenaline surge

[video]


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

This song deserves cranking IMO.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Boston's More than a Feeling


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Back on the "school " theme with helicopter, schoolmaster "You, yes you, stand still laddy!" and scream approaching max vol.

[video]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

This Canadian/American classic: Vapour Space - Gravitational Arch of 10


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

There is so much great music in the world- past and present and all genres. And to me it all “takes me away”. I feel sorry for people that don’t enjoy or listen to music. 

Anyway I started a list but it was never ending. 

So I brought it down to

Most AC/DC songs. They get me goin every time. HNG^%$


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

One of the best live bands I've seen.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I was at this show.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

laristotle's post reminded me of this.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Maybe 'cause I watched this movie way too many times but I can't help but crank this one...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Had it all!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Probably anything off this record, but this opening for sure:


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

THIS!!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Chest Fever and Play That Funky Music are the first two that come to mind.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My List is huge, Anything off of Black Sabbath Sabbotage, Boston Foreplay/ong time, Deep purple Lazy and Space Trucking and Sweet Child In Time, Rush 2112 and La Villa Strangiato, Eagles Hotel California, Uriah Heap The Wizard, Procal Harum Conquistafor, The electric Prunes, Too Much to Dream last night, Jefferson Airplane White Rabbit, Small Faces Itchycoo Park, Strawberry Alarm clock Incense and Peppermints, Classics IV Spooky.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

For me hearing this made their last 2 tours(Technical Ecstasy never got the love it should have)


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2018)

John Fisher said:


> Technical Ecstasy never got the love it should have


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Too many to list. 

But im not always in control of the volume.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sweet home Alabama , a no brainer ….. They tell you to turn it up in the intro


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Green Manalishi - Peter Greens Fleetwood Mac
Carry on My Wayward Son - Kansas
Bad Company - Bad Company
Feels Like the First Time - Foreigner
The Ocean - so I can hear Bonzo count them in
2112 overture - so I can pretend I'm conducting the orchestra and it gives the listener enough time to crank it

[video]




[video]


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Here's one of many.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

this one works


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Anything from A Hard Days Night, one of if not the best Beatle albums.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

the ocean

"they've done four already, but now they're steady, and then they went: 1,2,3,4...."


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Just heard this on the way home.... found myself turning it up with every hit of those low tuned toms....


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Octapus' Garden. I love that intro, and it warms you up for a Ringo singalong.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

The volume definitely gets goes up when this is played either on the radio or in the house. 






TD


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There are many but this is definitely near the top.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

All the Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople ( what a great band name)

Surrender - Cheap trick

The Spirit of Radio - Rush

Bridge of Sighs - Robin Trower

In the Dark - Billy Squier


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Iron Maiden, Where Eagles Dare
Black Sabbath, Mob Rules


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never been in love with my car but I really like Roger's tune.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Anything by McKenna Mendelsn Mainline. Which you NEVER hear on the radio so I play them myself - extra loud and with lots of bass!!!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Johnny Spune said:


> There is so much great music in the world- past and present and all genres. And to me it all “takes me away”. I feel sorry for people that don’t enjoy or listen to music.
> 
> Anyway I started a list but it was never ending.
> 
> ...


You and I will become fast friends! Lol

I am crazy about them! Ask anyone here. Lol


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------

